# Xorg -configure does not work



## Patrick Bär (Aug 4, 2015)

Good evening lads and gents,

Xorg nowadays starts without an xorg.conf file. When I start up with `startx` or `startxfce4`, everything works well. But if I create a config file with `Xorg -configure`, this file will not start. What am I missing?

Problem is, that Xorg by default does not detect a closed lid + an external monitor and mirrors the picture on internal and external screen. Also I'd like to adjust anti-aliasing. XFCE has some nice tools, but useless with i3.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

Please describe your system CPU and video hardware.  What version of FreeBSD is being used?

Auto-generating xorg.conf is not recommended any more.  For the monitor setup, I would use xrandr(1).  For the antialiasing... no idea, really, I've only set that in xfce.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 4, 2015)

I may be mistaken but I believe font settings for x11-wm/i3 follow the system font settings for X and can be configured in your ~/.Xresources file. x11-wm/awesome works like this as well.


----------

